# more questions



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

if you have read any of my post you know Im am a true beginner LOL. I am pm not planning an elaborate layout(yet), but I am planning to have a train yard or storing yard ,what would be some typical structures found here . my trains are dc, I didnt even know about dcc untill I got on the forum and started to learn what I could from you guys, will a dcc locomotive work on my bachmann ez track, and what else would I have to buy. I lost , but aint giving up. thanks for any help.
I have been reading railroad modeler mag, and model railroad news, seems everthing is geard for dcc, and people who already know all about it

Ronnie


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've had an interest in the hobby for 40 years or more, but am just now building my first layout. I chose DCC because it's the newest thing and offers sounds and much better loco control. Believe me, that's all I know about it!

Just today I got my outer loop operating...to some extent. I am having derailing problems on the last two cars of a five car passenger consist. Obviously there are a few track alignment problems that I need to solve.

I don't know anything about EZ track, except what some folks on this forum have written about problems with electrical continuity between track sections. I use sectional and flex track on mine. I bought a Digitrax Zephyr starter power supply...it has everything you need to get started in DCC, and is expandable for the future. There are similar units by other manufacturers.

Definitely hang in there, it's so worth the time, effort and investment, cuz it's so fun!! Just keep doing what you can to learn, and experiment with various things. I don't know much yet about all the modern stuff, but this forum is sure helping! Good luck with your layout!


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks, I hanging in


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

What era are you planning to model, early stream, late steam, transition era (the time when both early diesels and steam were running at the same time, late 40's to mid 50's), modern diesel? Many structures from the steam era are still present, although in a dilapidated state. Your era will help a lot with recommendations. Depending on the yard, it will have at least a minimum servicing facility. If steam, then you will have a coal tower and watering tower (usually right next to each other, or combined into one structure), plus an ash pit and sand tower. If modern diesel you will have a fueling station, from a large complex fueling stand with several hoses to service many diesel locomotives simultaneously to a simple fuel car on an adjacent track with a pump to transfer the fuel from the car to the locomotive. You also have a sand filling station, tool sheds, towers, turn tables, round houses, major/minor repair facilities, etc., etc... Really, the sky is the limit for what you want to model. You can make it as simple or elaborate as you wish. There is a very informative book from Kalmbach Publishing on locomotive servicing facilities that goes into great detail on them. I purchased it and love it. It gave me many ideas for things I had never considered.

http://www.kalmbachstore.com/12228.html


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks for the helpful answers and encouragment, ,hope to get my table fnished today and start laying some track

Ronnie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ronnie said:


> thanks for the helpful answers and encouragment, ,hope to get my table fnished today and start laying some track
> 
> Ronnie


But did you take a BATH? 

Do you have a plan?
Or are you going to wing it as you go along?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

ronnie said:


> my trains are dc, I didnt even know about dcc untill I got on the forum and started to learn what I could from you guys, will a dcc locomotive work on my bachmann ez track, and what else would I have to buy. I lost , but aint giving up. thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Ronnie


DCC locos don't care what kind of track you use just so it's the
same gauge and powered by a DCC controller. 
The same with turnouts. Use the track and turnouts that
you prefer and follow the very simple wiring instructions for DCC.

Don


----------



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

big ed said:


> But did you take a BATH?
> 
> Do you have a plan?
> Or are you going to wing it as you go along?



yes I took a shower 

my plan, right now just an oval w/ turn outs to train yard at one end, would like to use riser's to have a small tressel over a small body of water. I been doing a lot of reading here and videos on you tube, will post some photos of my progress soon 

Ronnie


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ronnie said:


> yes I took a shower
> 
> my plan, right now just an oval w/ turn outs to train yard at one end, would like to use riser's to have a small tressel over a small body of water. I been doing a lot of reading here and videos on you tube, will post some photos of my progress soon
> 
> Ronnie



I can't remember the last time I took a bath. 
Showers for me.

Ronnie, How much room do you have?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> I can't remember the last time I took a bath.
> Showers for me.
> 
> Ronnie, How much room do you have?


The last time I took a bath was around 38 years ago......my wife (girlfriend then) and I went camping at a wilderness lake and we both took a bar of soap with us for a skinny dip. 
Most fun bath I've had in my life!!! :appl:


----------



## singletrack100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> Just today I got my outer loop operating...to some extent. I am having derailing problems on the last two cars of a five car passenger consist. Obviously there are a few track alignment problems that I need to solve.


Fire21, I PM'd you with some suggestions. Hope you don't mind!

Happy RR'ing!

Duane


----------

